# Glad I Wasn't There !!



## Duncan112

Attended a meeting yesterday and as part of the safety minute the two clips attached were shown:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ou1daDV4nN0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L69uFvfpXEw


----------



## ben27

good morning duncan112,yesterday.18:59.re:glad I wasn't there,i just watched you links.it must have been terrifying for those crewman/woman.as I watched I felt for those people.were any saved?its a great post.it shows what people do to get petrol at the pump.thank you for posting.stay well.ben27


----------



## joe732

A few changes of underwear required I think.


----------

